# Solved: Nvidia graphics card driver not installing



## afitz3434 (Nov 11, 2011)

So I've been trying to install a new graphics card update called "Nvidia update components 1.8.15" which I'm not sure if i really need it but I've been having a lot of problems with games like Call Of Duty: Black Ops lagging and I'm thinking I need this update but when I go to update my card it says it Failed here's a picture and my specs...

Please help 

Operating system is windows 7 (64-bit)
Graphics Card is GEFORCE GT 540M
Processor Intel i7 2.00 (turbo boost up to 2.9 quad core)
Ram 8 GB


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

This link will give you the release highlights but your programs are not mentioned http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/44967. Updating video cards is done by uninstalling the old ones, rebooting and let Windows do its thing, reboot again and install the new drivers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The new NVIDIA graphics driver will install over and replace the old graphics driver. There's no need to uninstall the old version first.

The optional NVIDIA update feature is NOT needed. All you need to install is the graphics driver.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

flavallee said:


> The new NVIDIA graphics driver will install over and replace the old graphics driver. There's no need to uninstall the old version first.
> 
> The optional NVIDIA update feature is NOT needed. All you need to install is the graphics driver.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


 You uninstall ntune if you have it.


----------



## afitz3434 (Nov 11, 2011)

That's what I was doing and it kept saying it NVIDIA Update Components 1.8.15 Failed but the Graphics Driver Installed Look at the picture that's what happened after i restarted.


----------



## afitz3434 (Nov 11, 2011)

The other thing is I'm getting a green icon in the lower right corner of my screen (not nvidia control panel) when i hover my mouse over the icon it pops up and says "nvidia settings" but I also sometimes have nvidia control panel. Anyway the icon that pops up with "nvidia setting", when i click on it an error message appears saying "NVIDIA Display settings are not available. You are not currently using a display attached to an NVIDIA GPU.
I'm also getting an error when i try to run Nvidia control panel saying "Failed to start NVIDIA Update. Try again later.


----------



## afitz3434 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a picture of the error messages and the green icon in the lower right corner. I'm pretty sure the icon leads to NVIDIA Control Panel anyway (I can't remember well but last time I updated that's where the green icon lead)


----------

